# Search Engine of Raw HTML Code?



## TommyWillB (Aug 15, 2008)

We have some server-side generated links on our site that are being rendered incorrectly. They are showing up with "(none)" in them.

Because the raw HTML files only have the server-side code, I can't search the source code to find the ones outputting "(none)".

I tried to do a Google search to find "(none)" but it seems to ignore the raw HTML and only returns result for the rendered page content.

Is there a tool or online search engine that can crawl/search the raw HTML of the site? (Bonus points if it can also search in HTML comments.)


----------



## ksv (Aug 26, 2008)

You can use wget to crawl the site and then TextWrangler or BBEdit to search the downloaded files. Wget has an option to recursively download all pages that are linked to from a page, limited to the current domain. I'm pretty sure it can also be limited to download only html files (or files that are sent as html, as is the case with server-generated pages).


----------



## tecktalk (Sep 10, 2008)

hmmm nice answer.. greatly appreciated.. i think you explained in a right way...
_______________________________
small business web hosting empresas vilafranca del penedes


----------

